# Goodbye Maggie



## WendiGSD (Mar 16, 2006)

This is for my beautiful GSD Maggie that went to the bridge this afternoon.









Dear Maggie,

I knew you were going to be a handful when we got you. The day you stole my calzone right off the table while I wasn't looking I knew I was in for a ride. You had an appetite for everything including carpeting, stuffed animals, base boards and the large chunk of mulch you choked on. You certainly kept me quite busy as a pup. 

You turned into a wonderful, loving and devoted dog. You were *my* dog. You slept next to me at night, and stayed by my side.
You layed by the front door during my trips to Florida waiting for me to come home. You were wonderful and patient with the kids. Nick is going to miss playing in the snow with you, and playing "crazy leg". He thought that it was sooo funny when he would scratch your belly and watch your leg go nuts. Jamie is too young to know what is going on. Once she is older I am going to tell her all about you. 

Vaccuming the floor isn't going to be as much as a challenge. I know you were devoted to making sure the "vaccum monster" didn't eat me. The vacuum took quite a beating, but I appreciated your efforts. You do know that now that your gone I am actually going to have to clean up under Jamie's high chair. I haven't had to pick food off the floor for 7 years now. 

This house is too quiet. I <u>need</u> you to walk into this room. I want you back. I don't think there is anything I hate right now more than cancer. Cancer is a monster. It has taken too many loved ones, and now it has taken you. I am furious that you had to suffer because of it. 

You looked so peaceful today towards the end. It's been awhile since I have seen you like that. I hope I made the right decision for you. I couldn't watch you suffer anymore. 

I love you more than you could ever know. My heart is breaking right now. I am going to miss you so much, baby.








[/img] 

Love,
Mom


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to Maggie. My heart breaks for you right now.







I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

RIP Maggie


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My heart cries for you right now. I am so sorry for your loss!
RIP Maggie


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That tribute was absolutley beautiful 
I am balling my eyes out 
so sad she was to young and a beautiful baby.
I am so sorry for your loss.
Maggie is in peace and watching over you all


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Wendi and family my heart is breaking for the pain you are feeling right now. What makes it so hard is the GSD's aren't just dogs, they are a member of our family, our protector, our confidants, our loyal friend, our helper around the house and our shadow. 

Wendi, some day when you are ready another one of these magnificent animals will enter your life. Will it be another Maggi, no but it will wiggle it's way into your heart.

RIP Maggie, run free sweet gal.

Val


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP beautiful Maggie.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wendi - this is heartbreaking to read. What a beautiful tribute to Maggie. I can promise you that you made the right decision. As hard as it was, it was right. You took her pain and anguish away, and she will be eternally grateful for that. Until you meet again, your dear, sweet girl will be there - all around you. 

I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Wendi, your words sum up so much of the love you and Maggie shared. That you for sharing them with us. From the dialogs we've had with you and your loving tribute here we know as you do that she was a testament to the nobility of the breed we love so much. 

I know where you are now. Losing any dog is very hard. Losing your heart dog all the more so. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Wendi-I have been following your thread about Maggie, and I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you are heartbroken, but I believe that you absolutely did the best thing for Maggie. My heart goes out to you. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

There is no doubt in my mind, and in my heart, that you made the right decision. The depth of our grief is a testament to the depth of the love we share. Your letter beautifully outlines a life of love.

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. Your life together was clearly a life of joy and laughter. Remember the laughter when you sit in your quiet home. May you someday soon smile at Maggie's antics. May you someday soon toast her and your beautiful life together with a calzone. Wherever she is, she'll appreciate the gesture -- not as much as she enjoyed that first calzone though.









And an easily vacuumed house is highly overrated. You enjoyed your dog far more than anyone has ever enjoyed a clean carpet. Thank you for reminding the rest of us what's truly important. 

Bless you and your family. You were blessed by a wonderful joyful spirit for years, although not nearly long enough. In her absence, you remain in my thoughts.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I cried just reading your tribute, I can't imagine how you could see through the tears to post it! I dread when that inevitable day of loss comes my way, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to Maggie, she sounds like she was an awesome friend and companion. My condolences to you, your family and all the others who loved and admired her.







Rest in Peace Maggie!!!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

What a treasured friend Maggie was, and she certainly will remain more than "just" a memory in your heart. I am sorry for the pain of this day, Wendi. May God's peace comfort you always, but especially today.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry you lost your girl to cancer. 
my heart aches for you and your family.
i hope you find peace with your decission & know it was that last show of love you could give to her.
her suffering is over, and her spirit is released from its prison.
keep her memories close in your heart and she'll always be with you

till you meet again, rip sweet maggie


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you and your family. Maggie was full of life and love, you gave her a wonderful home and stood beside her when she needed you most. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What a lovely story. I am so very sorry for your loss. If she looked peaceful, then you made the right decision. Be confident in that.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Oh Wendi, I'm so sorry. I wish Maggie could come back to you and be with you and your family. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Remember the good times and what a wonderful dog Maggie was. She may not be with you in body, but she will always be with you in spirit. 

Rest in Peace, Maggie


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099">Just from reading about Maggie through her illness and now that she's crossed the Bridge, I feel like I've lost a good friend. May you find comfort in knowing that you did everything you could to make Maggie well, and when that was not to be, released her from her pain and suffering. Rest in peace, Maggie.








</span>


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Maggie's life with us.







I am sorry you both had to go through this but your loving tribute to Maggie is leaving all of us with the picture of a much loved family member and a wonderful GSD - yes, both often do mean the same thing.

Hugs to you on the loss you are feeling for your special dog.

RIP, Maggie


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I know what you mean when you say "my" dog.

RIP Maggie girl.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Wendi Maggie is looking down at you right now with that big smile that you know best and waits for that day that you two will be reunited. Maggie rest in pease


----------



## bootsismydog (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May Maggie rest in peace and fly where the angel dogs fly. -hug- R.I.P.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Wendi, I am so sorry. Maggie sounds like she was a wonderful dog and your tribute to her brought tears to my eyes. RIP Maggie.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your wonderful memories.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Maggie was a much loved and well cared for dog. What could better for our favorite companions?

Her fight (and yours) over cancer was both difficult and uplifting to read. I understand your anger over the unfairness and cruelty of such a disease.

I will long remember Maggie and her wonderful family's care of her.

Run free with no pain, Maggie. You are healthy and whole over the bridge.


----------



## Sasha & Joy (May 13, 2003)

All my thought ans prays are with you and your family. Thank you for sharing Maggie's story.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your sweet Maggie. You were lucky to share such good times together. Take good care of yourself and your family and remember that we are here for you.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

You spoke from your heart with your tribute to Maggie, may all the good times you shared help you through your loss.


----------

